# Official No's for various Vessels please



## Wendy Owen (Jun 15, 2010)

I am helping an aquaintance obtain Official No's for various vessels her ancestor William Manger worked on/mastered ??

This is the list of vessels:-
Progress 2 Whaling from 1818 - 1830 port I don't know, ? a ship
Three Brothers Whaling from 1817-1818 Built - Prize 1809, Reg Hull
Truelove Rig - Bark* ??? Built - Philadelphia 1764, Reg Hull 1810
Laurel 1 1810 - 1830, Built Peterhead 1801 Reg Hull 1830
Laurel 2 1812 - 1814? Petehead ? a Steam schooner, both of them

They were all Whaling Ships sailing from Hull to Davis Straits.

These are the dates W Manger worked/mastered on these vessels.
Three Brothers 1817
Progress 1822 & 1823
Trulove 1831 - 1833

This is the only info she has of the vessels, so if anyone can help with the ON's and any other information for any of the Vessels or William Manger, it will be most greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards
Wendy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

The Official Number system were not introduced fo British registered vessels until 1855. So the vessels you have mentioned would not have O/Ns. Lloyds register of shipping for that era would probably give the masters name.
I have a William Manger born Hull 1821. His son Maybe?

Roger


----------



## Wendy Owen (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello Roger
Thanks for that info, I am learning too about shipping. 

How would one go about finding info on the ships in question then??
she is hoping to find some info about them in the Newfoundland Archives and NA Kew etc., but needs the ON's to search by, names are not allowed???

I have looked back on her family history and in fact it is the William Manger you have born Hull 1821, in fact she has been looking for his birth, all she knew was somewhere in Yorkshire. He managed to evade the census's!! He married Elizabeth Gibson 1847, she was from County Durham c 1824. They lived in Sculcoates, Sykes St, Reform St, Mason St, Regent Square. 
Any info you have of him would be greatly appreciated, especially where he was born etc..All she knows is he was a Master Mariner.

Thank you Wendy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Wendy,
Are we now sure that the William Manger born 1821 in Hull is the person we are looking for as I don't wish to waste my time looking for the wrong man.
If it is, then put all the research you have done up to now and place it on the back burner.
William Manger was born in Hull in 1821 and he was a Master mariner from 1851. He obtained his certificate of competency after passing an examination in Hull. Certificate number 2974.
This information is from Lloyds Captains Register He is recorded together with the ships he served in volume 10 for the years 1852-1860, 1862-1869 and 1870-1873?
There are pages missing so his service may go on after 1873.
Lloyds Captains Register is now housed in the London Metropolitan Archive
You cannot obtain these records online, so you will have to ask LMA the best way to view.
Head Archivist, Dr Deborah Jenkins
40 Northampton Road
London EC1R 0HB
Tel 020 7332 3820

[email protected]

There may also be information in the National Archive at Kew in the series BT122/4 Recorded Service of Masters 1851-1870 searchable by Certificate number. Also BT115/7 Alphabetical Register of Masters
Again you cannot view online so if it were me I would go to London and visit both Archives personaly.
Read the appropriate Merchant Navy/seamen information Leaflets.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/researchguidesindex.asp?j=1#m

Roger


----------



## Wendy Owen (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you Roger, I am very grateful to you for finding the info.
I have asked and she is looking for details of both the William Manger's, father and son.
So do you know of any details for William Manger snr, he was born Tynemouth, North Shields 1790 (Died 1852) married Ann ?? Exeter c 1806 (1 of 3 wives) 1841 cen living at Caroline Place, Sculcoates, Hull and 1851 cen living at 26 Caroline Place, Sculcoates, Hull.

I have found an entry at the NA, Kew for William Manger _(jnr)_ Folio 3: William Manger, aged 28, Ice Quartermaster; disease or hurt, diarrhoea. Put on sick list, 18 April 1850, at Woolwich. Discharged, 20 April 1850. Her Majesty’s Steamer Intrepid. 

There is also another entry for a Log Book of the Laurel by Capt William Manger 1828, which is kept at The Maritime Museum, Hull. 

Also found some other vessels mastered by Manger, Lady Forbes, Liverpool 1822, Truelove, Hull 1831-33 & Progress, Hull 1821-23

I will pass on the info you have given so far.
Once again, thank you.
Wendy


----------



## Wendy Owen (Jun 15, 2010)

What is an Ice Quartermaster please????

Wendy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

To confirm the status of William Manger Junior
Attached from Mercantile Navy list 1860.

William Manger Senior

I can confirm from Lloyds Register of Shipping that he was master of the three Hull vessels. All were owned by Ward and Co. All made voyages Hull for the Davies Straight.

Ice Quartermaster? It would seem to be a rank associated with Arctic expeditions. No doubt someone will know.

Roger


----------



## Wendy Owen (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you Roger
My "aquaintance" is extremely happy with what you have found for her.

Wendy


----------

